# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Помогите разобраться с обновлениями

## brunette

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, пожалуйста, с обновлениями.
Есть 2 базы:
1. 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1289)
Конфигурация: Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.102.11) 

2. 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1289)
Конфигурация: Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.79.14)

Хочу обновить конфигурацию до самой последней.
С чего начать?
Нужно ли обновлять платформу?

Нашла на форуме ссылки для скачивания конфигурации, но как понять что именно скачивать?
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....D0%98!/page419
Буду благодарна, если кто-нибудь мне всё это "разжует" и "тыкнет" носом)

Спасибо!

----------


## jul8851

Добрый вечер.
Лучше обратитесь к специалисту)
Если вкратце, то так:
ДЕЛАЕМ РЕЗЕРВНУЮ КОПИЮ БАЗЫ!
1. Для конфигурации БП 3.0.106.101 требуется платформа не ниже 8.3.18.1741 (ставьте ее или выше: 8.3.19.1467 и выше, 8.3.20.1674 и выше).
2. Если нет лицен., то после установки платформы воспользоваться "Универсальное средство лечения Mimo-UniDll (mimo-dll, UniDll) для всех х86\х64 платформ, текущих и возможно будущих V.4" - в инструкции к нему все написано.
3. Для определения ключевых(обязательных) обновлений можно воспользоваться калькулятором: https://www.freesc.ru/1spredpriyatie/calc-update.html. Скачиваем обновления и устанавливаем. После каждого обновления не забываем запускать 1с:Предприятие для выполнения всех необходимых обработок.

----------

brunette (10.02.2022)

----------


## vesnas

здравствуйте,объясните что я делаю не так. Установила новую платформу 8.3.20.1674 - создаю новую информационную базу показываю путь к старой .- При открытии появляется отсутствие лицензии. Переношу файл из таблетки techsys в каталог  C:\ProgramData\1C\1cv8  и вылетает ошибка "not found original dll"

----------


## alexandr_ll

> здравствуйте,объясните что я делаю не так. Установила новую платформу 8.3.20.1674 - создаю новую информационную базу показываю путь к старой .- При открытии появляется отсутствие лицензии. Переношу файл из таблетки techsys в каталог  C:\ProgramData\1C\1cv8  и вылетает ошибка "not found original dll"


Внимательно читайте инструкцию Mimo-UniDll (mimo-dll, UniDll) для всех х86\х64 платформ, текущих и возможно будущих V.4. Не следует переписывать оригинальный файл techsys , его нужно переименовать. После этого скопировать файл techsys  соответствующей разрядности в нужную папку

----------

